

Limelight Networks, Inc. v. Akamai Technologies, Inc. - seliopou
http://www.scotusblog.com/case-files/cases/limelight-networks-inc-v-akamai-technologies-inc/

======
seliopou
From the original petition:

Akamai holds a patent claiming a method involving redirecting requests for
Internet content and selecting optimal servers. The Federal Circuit
acknowledged that neither Limelight nor customers using Limelight’s service
directly infringe Akamai’s patent under 35 U.S.C. § 271(a) because no one
performs all the steps of the patented method. App. 6a, 30a. The Federal
Circuit nevertheless held that Limelight could be liable, under 35 U.S.C. §
271(b), for inducing infringement if (1) it knew of Akamai’s patent; (2) it
performed all but one of the steps of the method; (3) it induced its customers
to perform the final step of the claimed method; and (4) the customers
performed that step. App. 30a. The question presented is:

Whether the Federal Circuit erred in holding that a defendant may be held
liable for inducing patent infringement under 35 U.S.C. § 271(b) even though
no one has committed direct infringement under § 271(a).

